# When is too much floor leveler?



## jdavis.nwp (5 mo ago)

Point of view: 

You pull up to the job site and the GC tells you that the tile guys got a little carried away with the floor leveler. Wrud? 🤣


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Test: 
how about you tell us who you think who’s problems this is:
A: the GC
B: the plumber 
C: the Tiler
D: none of the above, it’s not my problem, and some else can deal with this


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

Carried away? Was he paid by the bag? 🤣

Or maybe someone finally took sparky's advice and actually covered the whole thing with a liberal coating of hydraulic cement? I've been waiting a long time for pictures...


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

jdavis.nwp said:


> Point of view:
> 
> You pull up to the job site and the GC tells you that the tile guys got a little carried away with the floor leveler. Wrud? 🤣
> View attachment 133861


That’s old work, looks like money to me.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

jdavis.nwp said:


> Point of view:
> 
> You pull up to the job site and the GC tells you that the tile guys got a little carried away with the floor leveler. Wrud? 🤣
> View attachment 133861


Should have used a libral amount of hydraulic cement to level that floor


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

hewhodigsholes said:


> Carried away? Was he paid by the bag? 🤣
> 
> Or maybe someone finally took sparky's advice and actually covered the whole thing with a liberal coating of hydraulic cement? I've been waiting a long time for pictures...


If they did it with hydraulic cement then it was done correctly,this was most likely on the blueprints to be done this way 🥴🥴🥴🥴🥴


----------



## jdavis.nwp (5 mo ago)

hewhodigsholes said:


> Carried away? Was he paid by the bag? 🤣
> 
> Or maybe someone finally took sparky's advice and actually covered the whole thing with a liberal coating of hydraulic cement? I've been waiting a long time for pictures...


Actually this same thing happened a few weeks ago on a new construction gas station guess the slab was messed up and tile guys used over 100 bags of leveler and sent it a $17k change order


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

“Guess”…


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

I’ve seen a flooring company bring 8 pallets of floor leveler onto a ~6,000 sq ft job before. That doesn’t even shake a stick at this monstrosity. I thought it was annoying having to put 2 riser rings each on 20ish floor drains and c.o. covers.

I can’t fathom how this could happen in the real world. And to boot it’s probably going to break apart and crack being thick af like that


----------

